# JUST DEACTIVATED MYSELF AND QUIT THE UBER!!!!



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

not applicable


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Evry one just deactivated myself and quit Uber. I amknow solely concentrating on Go Catch!!!
> I am no longer a PARTNER FOR UBER!!!


Thanks for the information.
You may like to consider creating a new Melb thread and keep it updated so others can see how you progress with GoCatch.
Thanks


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

george manousaridis said:


> Evry one just deactivated myself and quit Uber. I amknow solely concentrating on Go Catch!!!
> I am no longer a PARTNER FOR UBER!!!


GOOD ON YA!!


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like any transport company they don't care drivers are easy to get.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Well done, all the best!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UBER66 said:


> Sounds like any transport company they don't care drivers are easy to get.


Not good ones, though.
And the driver becomes THE critical interface in personal transport, once the booking is made.


----------

